# Flying Sub Interior Available



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The photo etch interior for the Flying Sub is now available at ParaGrafix Modeling Systems and a large batch will be on their way to CultTVman Tuesday.

This photo etch set includes the full cockpit tub, girders and ceiling rings. Bonus optional engine turbines allow lighting the engines an easy addition to lighting the interior. (Electronics not included.)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

There is a Moebius Flying Sub?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Very Cool!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




BP


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> There is a Moebius Flying Sub?


Yep. It comes with the Seaview and is nice little model in its own right but now it just got better :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ordered!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Placed my order.alexander


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks, Paulbo; just what the doctor ordered! However, in loyalty to Steve and the excellent service he has brought to our modelling community, I'll be happy to show my appreciation by ordering through him.
MANY thanks again!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Seaview - No need to include the "however". I totally agree with and applaud your loyalty to Steve. He should have his shipment by Thursday.

You might want to email him and put a set on hold as I sent half my stock to Steve and have already sold half of the remaining stock! After a little over 4 hours it's already time to put in another order for etch!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Seaview said:


> Thanks, Paulbo; just what the doctor ordered! However, in loyalty to Steve and the excellent service he has brought to our modelling community, I'll be happy to show my appreciation by ordering through him.
> MANT thanks again!!!


*MANT!? *


----------



## Gamma Goblin (Mar 27, 2008)

Or:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=67092515


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Zorro said:


> *MANT!? *


MANY. It wuz a typo. Thank you, "Mr. Perfect". :thumbsup:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

PayPal Away!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the great response everyone! The "buying frenzy" has been kind of overwhelming - I've already sold almost 90% of first run of etched parts and it's been on sale less than 24 hours!

More etch on order and plenty of shipping supplies on hand, though.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Ordered TWO!!!! i'm pretty sure the FS1 will be a teeny summer kit.......Well I heard it might be true.... I.......Think......I......remember................. . ... ..... ...... . . .


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy freaking cow! I'm sold out! (Sorry Mark, I can only send you 1 right now. Just shot you off an email.)

I would never have believed it. This little kit has flown out the door like ... well, think of something really fast that might happen to fly out a door.

I expect to have another shipment of etch in next week.

Thank you all!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

That second was just a "spare" anyway. No Problem-oh... Jeez, I been watching WKRP too much! Whoa-Key-FINE!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Holy freaking cow! I'm sold out!


MMM hope you got my order from late last nite Aussie time before you sold out??


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

AJ-1701 said:


> MMM hope you got my order from late last nite Aussie time before you sold out??


It's on its way! Actually, I should say that all orders I've taken have been fulfilled and have shipped - is your email address @bigpond.com? (I seem to remember you mentioning you're from Queensland and I've shipped one order there and one to NSW.)

I'm (im)patiently awaiting the next batch of etch.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Yes mate... There's no better state to be in other than Queensland...:thumbsup: Well thats my opinion  And yes my email is at bigpond.com so the one coming to Qld should be mine... :woohoo: mine all mine...(insert mad gurggling laughter here)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey, it could be mine!! I'm from Queensland and my email is also bigpond.com!! Oh, that's right- I didn't order one yet........

Chris.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Congrats!!!*

Hey Paulbo!

many congrats on your success! Such a great kit, I'm glad you are doing well.

I've got one coming indirectly thru Cult. I can't wait

Are you coming to the "fest?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks, Lou.

Steve should have his tomorrow - I'm hoping his stock lasts a *little* longer than mine did so I can restock him without any delays between ordering and shipping.

TIP: One thing I noticed when assembling mine is that adding the top rings isn't really necessary - everything lines up so well with the ones molded into the ceiling that the brass ones can be left off without any visual loss.

Yup, I"m finally planning on making it to Wonderfest. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

paulbo

thank you for the PE FS1 kit It Looks Great. I think I was the first one to order because soon as I saw the post I didnt reply I just went to the site to order one. Cant wait ..:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I thought it was for the bigger Flying Sub that Moebius is supposed to release later on andthis is why I was confused.Still a great interor just the same.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Solex - If you're BOJAC33, then yes indeedy you got in the first order.

Xavoie - Not to worry - I really should have said specifically which FS as there's thread talking about the potential large one on its way (eventually).


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

yup ! I knew I was ...... waiting for the viper cockpit also!:thumbsup:


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> I thought it was for the bigger Flying Sub that Moebius is supposed to release later on andthis is why I was confused.Still a great interor just the same.


I at least expect that when and if that kit is released..someone will come out with some parts.. cant wait to see if that happens though


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Mine showed up yesterday. WHAT A JEWEL OF A KIT!

It's very well done and the extra detail will greatly enhance the little FS-1. I just got in a couple of TT scaled Preiser figures from Reynaulds as well. Now to do something about those chairs...


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Mine arrived today, what a jewel indeed!

Can't wait to start working on it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the praise! I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

you wont run out of them, will you?


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

JohnGuard said:


> you wont run out of them, will you?


He already did.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

More on the way ... as long as people keep ordering I'll keep producing!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I got mine yesterday! 

WOW!!! 
This is gonna make building that Lil Flying Sub SOOO MUCH FUN!!!! Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!!!

Now I'm rethinking a way to light it with a teeny ni-cad so I can just stick needles into some little holes to charge it. I still plan to have it lower from the launch bay on little nylon filaments.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Y3a said:


> I still plan to have it lower from the launch bay on little nylon filaments.


Just to throw some gas on the fire ... what about using extremely small gage copper filament wire? That way you can supply power and hang it at the same time?

Actually, the wire probably won't take many lowering/raising iterations, but it could still be fun


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I got my FS1 PE set and wow! I can see how it will improve the flying sub a lot. Has any one started theirs yet? If so, post some I plan on posting photos when I get to this kit myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

solex227 said:


> Well I got my FS1 PE set and wow! I can see how it will improve the flying sub a lot. Has any one started theirs yet? If so, post some I plan on posting photos when I get to this kit myself.:thumbsup:


Got mine at lunch time today  so I know what I'm doing tonite  I can see the differance it'll now make on the interior look has changed where and how I was putting it on my display base/scene, cause I wanna make sure that you can look inside it unobstructed.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Viper interior?* ...wha? huh? What!!??

Please do tell!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So when will we be able to re-order these?

MMM


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

fluke said:


> *Viper interior?* ...wha? huh? What!!??
> 
> Please do tell!


I dont want to get off the topic but If your interested look at link below and scroll down to see the cockpit Im talking about and how clear part would do us all a world of good when it comes to lighting.
Clear parts and Decals for any instruments or radar screen would be a site to behold when lit!:thumbsup::woohoo:


http://snakeshipinc.blogspot.com/


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool....but I thought it was an upgrade kit for the Monogram TOS Viper. That kit needs some decent stuff and in PHOTO ETCH! 

P/E Its easier to work with and looks MUCH better when back lighting than clear resin parts.

Sorry!...back to the main topic.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

fluke said:


> Cool....but I thought it was an upgrade kit for the Monogram TOS Viper. That kit needs some decent stuff and in PHOTO ETCH!
> 
> P/E Its easier to work with and looks MUCH better when back lighting than clear resin parts.
> 
> Sorry!...back to the main topic.


Oh! yeah there is one in the making but you might want to ask Paulbo about it! I expect it to be a instant buy for me! Im waiting for photos!!!

Private message me Fluke if you want to chat about the tos viper.. Im trying to light one now to sell off.

Back to the Flying Sub the PE for this is everything I expected and plan to light the fusion core with a multi color LED..:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, there is a lighting kit for TOS Viper cockpit in the works - in fact it's 99% ready for production but a couple of projects have kept Gil and I from finishing it up. I know those of you who have the FS-1 and are awaiting shipment of the Seaview lighting system understand where the delays came from


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Yes, there is a lighting kit for TOS Viper cockpit in the works - in fact it's 99% ready for production but a couple of projects have kept Gil and I from finishing it up. I know those of you who have the FS-1 and are awaiting shipment of the Seaview lighting system understand where the delays came from


99% thats not too far off :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

solex227 said:


> 99% thats not too far off :thumbsup:


Yes and no. 

Gil is working about 23 hours a day right now getting FS-1s and Seaviews out the door, and I'm just not qualified to do the work that he does (which is quite beautiful), so Vipers have to wait until all of our current orders have been filled.

To fill up my time right now, I'm working on a couple of super-secret masters that Gil & I will reveal in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

well I know they will be worth the wait ! as well as the viper cockpit!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

*Good News & Bad News*

Hi All,

The good news is that I drove down to Connecticut on Saturday to pick up a partial shipment of FS-1 Interiors.

The bad news is that I didn't even get a chance to make a real announcement of this fact before they were all sold! (Again - and this order was twice the size of the last one!)

Gil is working like a dog between this, his Seaview Lighting System, and several other projects, and I will be away next week, so I don't expect more etch until July 1.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Paul,
Would it be possible to pre-order these? This is the second time I've missed out, and Cult keeps listing them as "Out of Stock - do not order this 
product at this time ".


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Seaview,

Sorry you missed it - but check your PM.

For everyone else - I'm working on a pre-order system and hope to have it implemented before I go on vacation next week. It will not take money, but I'll hold units aside for everyone who signs up. After I've received stock, I'll email all of the pre-orders and hold the units for about a week - if I haven't heard back by then I'll put the interiors into the general stock.

Also, I previously had not removed the order button from my site so that I had a lot of paid pre-orders before I received this batch of interiors. My policy on this was to leave the money in the PayPal account to allow for quick refunds if anyone changed their mind / couldn't stand the wait. I only retrieved the funds yesterday after the kits were shipped. If people would like me to continue this system, I'll leave the order button in place.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The waiting list form is online and operational. If you use the form, your name will be in the queue and I will a) email you when the kits are in stock and b) hold a set for one week after I email you to give you time to get back to me.

http://modeling.paragrafix.com/products/flyingsub-interior.asp


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

This may seem like a silly question, but where do you put your email address? All I see is a place for your name and online handle.

Rob


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> This may seem like a silly question, but ...


D'oh! I'll have that fixed in a jiffy! Thanks for noticing that!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!! I wish I had ordered more than one! All I need now is the
lighting kit and I'm good to go!! Thanks again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Argonaut! I'm so glad you like it!

veedubb67: The waiting list form is up and running.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi All,

I was just asked a question on what type of adhesive to use and realized I hadn't mention it in the instructions. I like gel type CA. I have updated the instructions and posted the new version up on my site at:
http://modeling.paragrafix.com/prod...tch_Production_01-Instructions_2008-06-19.pdf

You can also reach them from the Flying Sub page at:
http://modeling.paragrafix.com/products/flyingsub-interior.asp


----------

